# Community > Projectile and Factory Ammo Exchange >  Need 308 Brass, swap for ??

## Tentman

Hello Guys

I need 40 or so pieces of good quality 308 brass (not LC 7.62x51, I have some and it doesn't size) to resize to 8x51.

I can trade you for any of the following 257 Roberts (I have a couple of headstamps) 7x64 (Lapua) 9.3x62 (Lapua) or 6.5-06 (4x fired).  I also have some 243 and some 7x57.

What have you got ??

----------


## veitnamcam

Got some lapua, fired 2-4 times

Sent from my GT-S5360T using Tapatalk 2

----------


## Tentman

Should be still just about "new" at that unless someone's tried to get mega velocities from them, all I really need it good tight primer pockets.  What would you like to trade ??

----------


## veitnamcam

Beer tickets or 178gr amaxs or 130gr ttsx

Sent from my GT-S5360T using Tapatalk 2

----------


## Tentman

Hey I tried a different case lube and wound the die down another 1/4 turn and now the cases I have will chamber.  So thanks but no thanks . . . if there's anything on the trade list that you need sing out.

----------


## Tentman

Meant to say I don't have either of those projectiles.

----------


## veitnamcam

Sweet as....I dont own any of those calibers but wouldnt mind a 9.3X62 in the safe :Cool:

----------


## Towely

Whats the shelf price for 178 amax anyway?

----------


## veitnamcam

Around 70 bucks per hundred.

Sent from my GT-S5360T using Tapatalk 2

----------


## Wildman

> Hello Guys
> 
> I need 40 or so pieces of good quality 308 brass (not LC 7.62x51, I have some and it doesn't size) to resize to 8x51.
> 
> I can trade you for any of the following 257 Roberts (I have a couple of headstamps) 7x64 (Lapua) 9.3x62 (Lapua) or 6.5-06 (4x fired).  I also have some 243 and some 7x57.
> 
> What have you got ??


I have some Hornady match you can have...

----------


## Towely

Ouch! I might take up the offer i was given then.

----------

